

Show HN: Count your stuff, learn from data - rafaqueque
http://numbers.today

======
uberneo
Looks like a data input site .. do you have to manually enter data ? is this
another health data repo.. whats unique .. any demo ?

~~~
rafaqueque
You have a tokens section and you can use them to enter data automatically by
calling the endpoints from, let's say, anything. Rasperry Pi comes to mind as
an example for that.

Demo account: demo/demo

~~~
uberneo
means can u enter your data in JSON format ? looks very simple ,in frontend i
can see you are using jQuery ..whats the Application layer language/framework.
also looks very fast . which db are u using?

~~~
rafaqueque
I have a REST API in place already (you can check the graphs page and use that
endpoint to return whatever you want from your data), but read-only at the
moment, as I'm doing some adjustments to the 'write' part. You'll be able to
insert data in JSON, bulk or not, within days. Need to write documentation and
put it live.

The tokens are just a simple GET call you can make and it counts +1 to the
dataset (for that token).

The stack is Django, Postgres, uWSGI, nginx.

------
rafaqueque
You can use HACKERNEWS invite code to play around with it.

